# Sounds I Remember



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2013)

Some of the sounds I remember as a child.

The noise of coal being delivered to our cellar as it filled up the coal bin, and then grandpa shoveling the coal into the furnace.

The eerie sound of train whistles in the distance, and when we lived in town next to RR tracks the noisy steam being released and the clickity, clack of the steel wheels on the rails.

The clanging noise the milkman made as he delivered his wares to our house in the insulated box outside our front door.

The putt, putt, putt of the old John Deere tractor made when I worked on a farm. 

The loud noise the rain made on the metal roof of the old house on the hill. There wasn't much insulation and my room was upstairs which added to the noise.

The noises of the old Chenango County Fair. The screams of children on the scary rides, the noises in the 4H barn and the animal barn. The guys hollering for one thin dime, 10 cents, see the two headed snake. 

Just a few that I remember offhand. Got any to add?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2013)

The sound of the clothesline pully, as my mother took in the wash, seemed especially noisy in winter time.

The sounds of the front of my father's small boat hitting against the waves, as we made it home in bad weather, and I was made to stay under the poop-deck for safety.

The sound of the Bob White in summer, as I sat outside our small bungalow on the chaise lounge.

The sounds of crickets on a quiet summer night, as I lay in bed.

The sound of the foamy waves rushing up onto the sand, and then retreating, when we visited the ocean.

The sound of the sea gulls, as they gathered around my Dad's boat when he was cleaning the fish.

The sound of blue claw crabs in the covered bushel basket, when my father used to take us night crabbing with a long-handled net and a flashlight.

_Great thread Pappy, I really enjoyed reading your sound memories. :sentimental:_


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll share the squeaky clothesline sound, that the bluejays would imitate.

My father's plumbing truck pulling up out front after work.

The sound of the scary furnace kicking on in the basement.

The next-door neighbor's son, a cop, whose hobby was building hot rods in the driveway.

The lawnmower running in the back yard - I knew when it was done I could set up my "baseball field" again and it would look sooo professional.

Crickets on a hot summer night long before every room had an air conditioner.

WOR-AM radio broadcasting the Mets games.

My brother's Hammerlund short-wave radio scanning through the bands.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 1, 2013)

The sounds of distant trains for me too, this is the only place I've lived where I don't hear them and I miss them.

Ambulance sirens, we lived near a hospital and they were part of our life.  Even the local Magpies would imitate them.

The air raid siren that signalled lunch break and knock off time at a factory about a mile away.  The housewives seemed to build their schedules around that thing too. All us kids got fed by it. 



A cherished memory is the sound of the Zebra Finches in Granddad's aviary. I'd be found sitting under it when I was a toddler, loved the little meep meep sounds they make.  Still luv 'em, and hear them around here occasionally and it takes me waaaay back.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 1, 2013)

_The Salvation Army band playing on the corner
                                  Rock Around the Clock being played on the stereo
                                 Sounds of my Dad cranking the car to start it.
                                 The sound of my brothers Twin Spinner Ford
                                 Dad cutting the lawn with the push mower.
                                 The rooster crowing next door.
                                 Sound of the horse drawn bread cart.
                                 The Cicaders on a summer day
                                 Dad coughing from his cigarette that always hung out of his mouth._


----------



## That Guy (Sep 1, 2013)

Breaking waves.


----------



## terra (Sep 2, 2013)

The school bell ringing to denote "school's in",..  "playtime" or "lunch".

..... and yes, it was a real bell at the top of a high pole with a rope attached which hung down close to the ground for the "bell-ringer".  

..... on the subject of bells, I must add the local churches (all three of them) ringing their steeple bells on Sundays.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 2, 2013)

Tezza, my high school had a bell like that but it was only rung once a year by the departing fifth formers.
For a dare when I was in first form I jumped up and swung on the rope and got an almighty surprise when it actually rang.
I thought it was disabled because we changed lessons to the sound of an old air raid siren in the roof.
I don't think I will ever forget that sound. 
It brought us in from the playground, signalled the end of lessons and called us to school assemblies.
It was an awful racket.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 2, 2013)

We had a real bell on a pole.  There was talk of a dare for the boys to climb up and cut the rope but none of them were ever game.  The cane was still legal back then.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2013)

I remember the blackouts during WW2. If the sirens went off at night, we had to pull the shades down and put out most of the lights, although I cannot imagine anyone bombing our little town. :danger:

Remember when soda was in glass bottles and the popping noise it made when opening with a "church key" or the metal opening thingy that mounted on the wall.


----------



## terra (Sep 2, 2013)

G'day Warrigal,.. our school bell was fully functional and it was a great honour for the "bell-ringer" to yank the rope.

 The bell-ringer was duly appointed as the first pupil to stand at the base of the pole and hold the rope as if to "reserve" their position... sometimes up to maybe 30 minutes before it was due to be rung.  The teacher on playground duty would consult his/her trusty watch and when the time was right, the nod or wave would be signalled to the bell-ringer.  
Sometimes there would be a fight if the school bully tried to muscle in and try to take the rope from the person who had claimed/reserved it.  
This was usually done when there was less than a minute to go before bell time. .... yep !, queue jumpers existed then.


----------



## terra (Sep 2, 2013)

.... another glorious sound from yesteryear was the unmistakeable sound of the piston-engined Lockheed Constellation. 
 Music to the ears although I wouldn't want to be on it for a four day flight from London to Sydney.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 2, 2013)

Terra's post reminded me of  a mate who's a Vietnam infantry vet.  His favourite sound was that of the Bell UH-1 Iroquois (unofficially _Huey_).


----------



## Pam (Sep 2, 2013)

The sound of the muezzin calling the faithful to prayer.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 2, 2013)

Where was that, Pam?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2013)

terra said:


> .... another glorious sound from yesteryear was the unmistakeable sound of the piston-engined Lockheed Constellation.
> Music to the ears although I wouldn't want to be on it for a four day flight from London to Sydney.



In 56, the Army sent me to California and my flight was on a TWA Constellation. What a beautiful plane for its day.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2013)

Just like this one. Howard Hughes owned TWA and just about everything else.


----------



## Pam (Sep 2, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Where was that, Pam?



Kuwait.


----------



## Silvery Diva (Sep 2, 2013)

I loved the crickets at night and the cry of the night hawk flying over head.
The sound of Grandma's musical powder box from Avon would play, "Let me call you sweetheart." 
The cows mooing early in the morning to eat.
The water falling down the rocks at the creek we would go swimming at on a hot summer day.
 Rain hitting the window would lull me to sleep. 
Music from the traveling carnival and the smell of cotton candy.
The sound of a car pulling up our gravel driveway surely meant company.


----------



## terra (Sep 4, 2013)

G'day Pappy... that's a glorious shot of the TWA Super Constellation.

Here's another one of "Connie", a fully restored and functional Constellation which is based at Albion Park Airfield near Wollongong in Australia which is only about 60 kilometres from where I live.  
It still flies on the odd occasion such as air shows... it's a real treat when I hear it coming and I dash outside to see it flying overhead.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 4, 2013)

Flew in many Connies as a kid.  Loved that plane.  Good to see they've restored one.


----------



## Sid (Sep 5, 2013)

That funny sound uncle's finger made when we pulled it.
     Revielle and taps.
     V-8's with straight pipes.
     Many many sounds bring fond memories but my favorite sound of all was when I came home from work and Hearing "Daddy's  home Daddy's home


----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes Sid, the 49 Ford V8 with dual exhaust and glass pack mufflers. I loved mine. 

The morning sounds on our little farm. Three goats making their noise, the chickens clucking, the 4 ducks quacking, and the rabbits, well the rabbits were kinda quiet. EIEIO...:lame:

the B-36 low pitch sound with its 6 pusher engines. An AF plane used back in the 50's I believe.

The sound of our old belt driven water pump in our cellar with the dirt floor. Chug, chug, chug.

The sound of all the factories in our small town. Now the buildings are falling or torn down.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 9, 2013)

Sounds of complete silence except for the mozzies and my Tinnitus


----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2013)

Ah Phantom....Another Tinnitis sufferer here. Left ear, constant high pitch. Hearing aids do help, but a very nerve racking condition.

Now, back to thread:

The screeching noise the teacher made when writing on chalk board.
The rings of our old party line telephone. One long, two short.
The oogah horn. Had one on my 49 Ford.
Blowing into an empty candy box and the weird noise it made.
A steam engines whistle.
Milkman's bottles clanging in the morning.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 9, 2013)

The sound of our " 10 o'clock whistle every nite. It meant that all of us kids were supposed to be off of the street, but mainly in the downtown area. Usually, we were supposed to be in the house by that time, anyway, but in the summer, we were often still out on the streets playing until well after 11 pm sometimes. As long as there were no problems, the police cruiser that drove by every now and then, just slowed down, but didn't make us go inside.

My dad had one of the old radios with the little green eye for tuning, and it was a multi-band radio, so he could tune in shortwave stations. I loved listening to the sound of the Chinese sounding stations , even though we had NO idea what they were chattering about . 
 Along the same lines, another favorite sound was the two-way radio in Daddy's big line truck ( he was a power lineman), and the familiar call of "KOB569" that was the office of Northern Lights calling to tell him where the next outage was at.  Mom and I often went along with him, especially on the after-hours outages he sometimes had to take care of at night.

We weren't close to the railroad track, but there were several that ran through town, so we still heard the lonely whistle blowing as they came through. I remember the old steam engines chugging along, and then being replaced by the colorful new Diesel engines.

One of my most favorite sounds was at Christmas, when our little church would load everyone up in the back of someone's stock truck, and we drove slowly through town, sitting on bales of hay, and singing Christmas carols as we went. How I loved that every year ! People would come out and wave as we went by, and sometimes they even made hot chocolate for us back at the church to warm everyone up afterward.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 9, 2013)

The first time I heard Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Steve (Sep 10, 2013)

I remember a guy going down our street ringing a bell on his bicycle.. He would sharpen knives, scissors or anything to be sharpened.. He had some sort of contraption attached to his bike that would turn a grindstone while he peddled......


----------



## Anne (Sep 10, 2013)

Churchbells on Sunday, and listeniing to the choir sing at practice, as we lived close to the church.  The bells tolling when someone in the community passed away...one for each year of life.


----------



## TICA (Sep 14, 2013)

Like a lot of you, I remember the old school bell only it was this metal thing that was in the hall.  It would scare us half to death.  

The sound of the lucky kid who got to clean the chalk board brushes by banging them together.

The sound of the waves hitting the rocks when I stayed at my Grandmother's house.

The sound of our neighbors turkeys while they communicated with each other.

The sound of the snow shovel scraping across the front steps every morning so we could get out the door.

The sound of bacon being fried on Sunday mornings

The bells of the icecream truck!!

The sound of my brother's volkswagon which wasn't very often as the thing was always broken, but when we heard that engine start, we know 
he would be taking us for a ride.

The sound of the bat hitting the ball in the vacant lot between the houses.


----------



## veejay (Sep 20, 2013)

The only thing I can remember about sounds (apart from some that others mention) when I was a child and living in the UK was the Air Raid siren, which meant we all went to sit in the cupboard under the stairs, with two Grandmothers  and my brother - not sure where everyone else went to?? As it was said that would still be standing, if bombs destroyed our houses.
We did have an underground shelter in back yard, but it was usually inches deep in water and there were rats in there too.  I was 6 when the war ended.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2013)

Anyone else remember the sound of a blade of grass held between your thumbs and blowing on it to make a high pitched sound.
Filling a paper bag with air and popping them.
Listening to all the sounds of nature while sitting in the woods all by yourself.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2013)

The sounds of the Auctioneer at the local auction barn, back in the 50's. 

I can still hear and envision the weekly auctions I got to go to with my Grandfather and other family members. 
I lived in a farming community, serving the local cheese houses and regional commercial dairies.  When the farmers needed  to  sell excessive livestock/farm products and to purchase livestock/products not raised on their farms, the Livestock Commission filled those needs with regularly scheduled auctions selling horses, cows, steers, hogs, pigs, eggs, chickens, ducks, goats, sheep and also farm tools.  
It was the weekly social gathering place for neighbors and friends... it was my entertainment environment as a kid. 
And a funny note, probably passed TWHRider there weekly! ..    

And like everything, as time passed the need for a livestock auction wasn't needed any longer.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 21, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Anyone else remember the sound of a blade of grass held between your thumbs and blowing on it to make a high pitched sound.
> Filling a paper bag with air and popping them.
> Listening to all the sounds of nature while sitting in the woods all by yourself.



I'd forgotten about the blade of grass, Pappy.  Gotta remember to try it again soon.  Still pop bags.  And still enjoying the sounds of nature.


----------



## Anne (Sep 21, 2013)

We still do the blade of grass thing...had to show our daughter and then the grandkids.    Don't pop the paper bags anymore, but still pop the bubble wrap.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 21, 2013)

_I'm guilty of popping paper bags now & then_


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2013)

I am also guilty of popping plastic bags..
Also love to pop the bubble packaging plastic..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2013)

Listening to the ocean in a seashell at the beach with my mom and dad...I was amazed.


----------



## terra (Sep 22, 2013)

The whistle on a steam train.... I have one as a ringtone for my phone !

I just love it and there's no mistaking my phone ringing in a crowded environment !

Whilst on the subject of whistles,.... what about the magnificent "aah-ooga" car horns of yesteryear !  layful:


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 22, 2013)

_Ahh yes i remember the Klaxton horn well, my brother had one on his T model ford _


----------



## nan (Sep 22, 2013)

The sound that I remember only too well was the sound of the Scottish bagpipe band at the royal shows it used to frighten the life out of me as a child,it was so loud.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2013)

When I was a little guy, I know I heard jingle bells on the roof on Christmas Eve. Yes I did.....:christmas1:


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 2, 2013)

You know people put bells on cats,  right Pappy?  

 .... sorry.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 2, 2013)

_I believe you Pappy because my brothers always told me they used to see Santa on his sleigh, i was always too late _


----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2013)

But Di, we had a tin roof on the house. So maybe it was a cat on a hot tin roof!!!!!(sorry)


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 2, 2013)

Nah, you can't fool me with thatun Pappy, no hot tin roofs over there at Christmas.  .... oooooh Florida. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Dammit!


----------



## basefare (Oct 2, 2013)

I think of sounds childhood, I can't recall any. What I mostly recall about childhood is hard times and getting lost and the terror that seized me when I did.


----------



## Anne (Oct 2, 2013)

We heard bells in the closet when we dug for hidden presents...


----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2013)

Russian Winter:

It's raining Nardia,
no Rudolph, it's snowing
No Nardia.....Rudolph The Red knows rain dear.

pretty weak huh.....?



The sound of children singing Christmas carols.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah Pappy, but made me smile anyway.  
You and Phants must have both gone to the same humour school.


----------

